# Schwinn Handlebars Help!!!



## Driftpr (Jul 29, 2019)

*Recently came across this Handlebars looking for the year or any information!! Appreciate any input.



























*


----------



## Dave K (Jul 29, 2019)

1990s Reissue


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 29, 2019)

I think these were used on the prewar bikes. Are they for sale? L.M.K. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## Driftpr (Jul 29, 2019)

Dave K said:


> 1990s Reissue



Any value on this type of Handlebars???


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 29, 2019)

Something very similar on ebay for I believe $60 plus shipping. ( Less the Schwinn logo)


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 29, 2019)

Iv'e seen these bars go for $25.00. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 29, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Iv'e seen these bars go for $25.00. Thanks. Razin.



Where??


----------



## Driftpr (Jul 29, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Iv'e seen these bars go for $25.00. Thanks. Razin.



Where???


----------



## John G04 (Jul 29, 2019)

I think there worth at least $60 look like nice repops


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 29, 2019)

He probably seen them for $25 and offered 15$   I’ve never seen a set that cheap. I agree with the others. Probably 60$ ish.


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 30, 2019)

What bikes did Schwinn put these on? Or did they just sell them as an upgrade if you bought a repop phantom? The only reissue Schwinn bikes I'm aware of are the phantoms and stingrays, which obviously didn't come with cross brace bars. I've seen plenty of repop cross brace bars, but I've never seen any with the Schwinn script on them.


----------



## Driftpr (Jul 30, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> What bikes did Schwinn put these on? Or did they just sell them as an upgrade if you bought a repop phantom? The only reissue Schwinn bikes I'm aware of are the phantoms and stingrays, which obviously didn't come with cross brace bars. I've seen plenty of repop cross brace bars, but I've never seen any with the Schwinn script on them.



Agree with you never seen this before that’s why I’m reading all the input. Which year did they come out and what models came with it???


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm sure others can chime in here but from what I know mid to late 90s Schwinn reproduced some items not related to the Phantom and these bars were one of those items. Maybe @bobcycles can shed further light on these. I think $60-75 plus shipping would be fair. V/r Shawn


----------



## Driftpr (Jul 30, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm sure others can chime in here but from what I know mid to late 90s Schwinn reproduced some items not related to the Phantom and these bars were one of those items. Maybe @bobcycles can shed further light on these. I think $60-75 plus shipping would be fair. V/r Shawn



Cool let’s get some more input on this see where we at...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 30, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> He probably seen them for $25 and offered 15$   I’ve never seen a set that cheap. I agree with the others. Probably 60$ ish.





ZE52414 said:


> He probably seen them for $25 and offered 15$   I’ve never seen a set that cheap. I agree with the others. Probably 60$ ish.



More ish than 60. And how in the HELL would you know WHat i would OFFER? ASSUME!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 30, 2019)

Driftpr said:


> Where???



Their repops. CL.


----------



## Driftpr (Jul 31, 2019)

*jajaj guys let’s not get out off subject here. It’s a discussion that’s all.. Trying to get the right information.*


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 31, 2019)

Driftpr said:


> *jajaj guys let’s not get out off subject here. It’s a discussion that’s all.. Trying to get the right information.*



I agree. Just don't listen to every thing them flat landers say. Razin.


----------



## ADReese (Jul 31, 2019)

These are great, high quality bars for being reproductions. I've had 3 sets over the years. My last pair still had the tag and I believe it said 1998 ish on the copyright.

I usually buy and sell them in like new shape for $75-$125. Bob currently has a nice set for sale on ebay.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 1, 2019)

I like mine, work well on a custom like this.


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 1, 2019)

ADReese said:


> These are great, high quality bars for being reproductions. I've had 3 sets over the years. My last pair still had the tag and I believe it said 1998 ish on the copyright.
> 
> I usually buy and sell them in like new shape for $75-$125. Bob currently has a nice set for sale on ebay.
> 
> ...



Yes they are pretty nice also gives that prewar look.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 1, 2019)

ADReese said:


> These are great, high quality bars for being reproductions. I've had 3 sets over the years. My last pair still had the tag and I believe it said 1998 ish on the copyright.
> 
> I usually buy and sell them in like new shape for $75-$125. Bob currently has a nice set for sale on ebay.
> 
> ...



BOB wHO?


----------



## Driftpr (Aug 2, 2019)

*Took a minute today install the Handlebars on my dx*


----------



## ADReese (Aug 3, 2019)

For future reference, here is the tag from Schwinn script reproduction crossbars. Dated 2000, made in Taiwan.


----------

